# Halloween Trophies



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

One more note - the toy trophies are VERY yellow gold. If you add something from a trophy shop, you will notice a substantial difference in the color. Also if you add the little skulls they are naturally not gold either. I ended up grabbing a can of gold spray and hit all the pieces with it. It makes them all uniform (a little less shiny, but that is ok, because I personally think having all the ornaments match is more important than that).

Happy haunting!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Peniwize I've also ordered mine online at www.riherds.com. There's some other sites as well, but their prices are pretty decent and they are beautiful. I agree - people really step it up when they see those trophies...brings out their competitive nature LOL. This last year I ordered beauty queen sashes for my Bewitched Bash and the ladies seemed to love them....in fact, Lauriebeast walked away with one!!


----------

